# Points For Completing Survey



## Everydaymatters

I just received an email offering 250 points for answering survey questions in the "SurveyPointsClub". It seems the application asks a lot of questions that I'm not sure I want to answer.

Has anyone else received this? What's your feeling about it?


----------



## CCC1007

Sounds like a scam to me. Did the points post?


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

I looked this over and I don't believe it's a scam. I think I know what it's all about.

I used to do this sort of thing, but for cash, not Amtrak points. Amtrak has apparently simply created a partnership with a company doing legitimate consumer research surveys, and you can earn points toward Amtrak travel (which is just as good as earning cash, if you're interested in traveling on Amtrak) whereas if you did this stuff outside the Amtrak arrangement (not necessarily with this company, not sure if they have programs that are not partnered with Amtrak or other companies) you'd be earning cash.

I see they are offering 250 points for joining. My guess (and this is only a guess) is that the points earned for surveys after that point are far fewer than 250. Anyway, I have not computed and have no idea if it's worth my, your, or anyone's time to fill out these surveys. When I used to do it, it became tedious and time-consuming and I was definitely working hard for what would amount to a low hourly wage. The surveys could be about anything - like what kind of orange juice you like, what aisles of the supermarket you walk through first, which ads are more appealing than other ads. Anything at all. I eventually quit because I think I was ruining my eyes by spending so much time on it, and the pay was painfully low. But hey, if you don't mind having your brain picked and the money (or reward in this case) is worth it to you - no harm!

I have not looked over the "pay" scale so I'm not commenting on that. I'm just guessing this is similar to what I already experienced. Usually, there is no "big pay" for this kind of thing. I like earning points, though, so I may consider this. What's a little more eye ruination, right?


----------



## Everydaymatters

I haven't filled out the application yet. My objection is questions such as what is your race, do your own your home, your occupation. There are probably more, but that's as far as I looked.

BALtoNY, I also used to do surveys until one time someone called me in response to one. She rattled off a lot of info about me. I asked her where she got that from and she said it was all on the survey I had completed. I was shocked that I had actually given out so much about my wage range, age, marital status, etc., etc.,


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

Well, if you are that worried about identity theft or something, then don't do it. Personally, I believe we're all just warm bodies to these companies, and they want as many opinions from as many people as they can get. I tend to be a little trusting when it comes to legitimate-looking survey companies, who I believe are all about demographics and marketing. I don't think criminals would pay to get information (not worth the relatively high cost to them, considering that they are out to steal, not pay money for anything.) But anyway, if you want to impede access to your marital status, age, wage status, etc. by anyone outside your normal social sphere and necessary agencies, then better not to be typing that stuff all over the web.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

It's amazing what some people will do for a borderline valueless number of perpetually diluting monkey points. Dance, puppets, dance!


----------



## C855B

I received the e-mail, as well. This caught my eye:



> ...your input will help to improve products and services you use every day. ...


It's not about Amtrak, it's about somebody mining Amtrak's frequent customer database in exchange for a few bucks. This is old-school mailing list crap. I'll pass.


----------



## tim49424

BALtoNYPtraveler said:


> I looked this over and I don't believe it's a scam. I think I know what it's all about.
> 
> I used to do this sort of thing, but for cash, not Amtrak points. Amtrak has apparently simply created a partnership with a company doing legitimate consumer research surveys, and you can earn points toward Amtrak travel (which is just as good as earning cash, if you're interested in traveling on Amtrak) whereas if you did this stuff outside the Amtrak arrangement (not necessarily with this company, not sure if they have programs that are not partnered with Amtrak or other companies) you'd be earning cash.
> 
> I see they are offering 250 points for joining. My guess (and this is only a guess) is that the points earned for surveys after that point are far fewer than 250. Anyway, I have not computed and have no idea if it's worth my, your, or anyone's time to fill out these surveys. When I used to do it, it became tedious and time-consuming and I was definitely working hard for what would amount to a low hourly wage. The surveys could be about anything - like what kind of orange juice you like, what aisles of the supermarket you walk through first, which ads are more appealing than other ads. Anything at all. I eventually quit because I think I was ruining my eyes by spending so much time on it, and the pay was painfully low. But hey, if you don't mind having your brain picked and the money (or reward in this case) is worth it to you - no harm!
> 
> I have not looked over the "pay" scale so I'm not commenting on that. I'm just guessing this is similar to what I already experienced. Usually, there is no "big pay" for this kind of thing. I like earning points, though, so I may consider this. What's a little more eye ruination, right?


I agree. I have been a member of a survey taking site for years and get paid $3 in PayPal money (or cash, if I wish) for each one that I complete. I looked at the email my mom received (I've yet to receive one) and it looks legitimate. In my estimation, based on the signup bonus, you might get something like 25 AGR points (or less) per survey. I'm retired so I've got massive amounts of extra time on my hands, so I say what the heck, why not try it?

Also, regarding the points posting.....I'd assume the same 6-8 weeks processing time would apply similar to the shopping for points.


----------



## Carolina Special

If you really need 250 points, just direct some regular purchase through the shopping mall and collect the points there. And keep some small semblance of privacy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I signed up knowing what it is! If I get flooded with Spam e-mails and junk calls it's on me, but also being retired what the heck, its worth a try,!

And you can cancel once you're enrolled!


----------



## tim49424

Bob Dylan said:


> I signed up knowing what it is! If I get flooded with Spam e-mails and junk calls


The aforementioned survey company I belong to has never sent me spam nor do I get junk calls. Other companies I've done surveys for in the past (a dozen or so over the past ten years) have not sold my information to telemarketers. It's highly unlikely your privacy is at risk when you sign up for this but it's always a good idea to read the Terms of Service before signing up for something like this, just to make sure. Plus, yes, opting out is always an option.


----------



## afigg

As a Select member, the email said I'm eligible for 500 Guest Reward Points. Which if I get all 500 points for 1 survey is enough for me to give it a go. The questions are quite extensive and intrusive however. For some, I was allowed to not specify.

After completing the profile, the first survey had this multi-choice question as 1 of 3 medical focused questions. Yikes. Must have some drug and medical companies paying for the survey data. To be honest, I was tempted to check off of the medical conditions and prescriptions listed just for kicks, but that would likely lead to a bunch of spam emails plugging this or that drug.

Which of the following ailments do you suffer from? Please select all that apply.


Androgenic Alopecia (Male or Female Pattern Baldness)
Cancer - with Bone Metastasis
Crohn's Disease
Enlarged Spleen (Splenomegaly)
Gum Disease
Nervousness
Pleurisy
Prefer not to state
None Of These Conditions


----------



## afigg

Update on my attempt with the Survey program. Waste of time as I was not able to complete a survey to qualify for the 500 points. Didn't have the right medical condition or plans to buy the right product or willing to download software, etc to qualify for a complete (and intrusive) survey.

Now off to delete and purge ALL cookies & the cache from my browser to clean out any crap the survey website put on my computer.


----------



## benale

I'm a select member and I got the E Mail. I figure with the 100 point minimum history, this would be an easy way to get 500 points without spending anything. My survey focused on Sheetz.Wawa.7 11 and other convenience stores. A lot of questions,but it took me ten minutes and my 500 points posted immediately.


----------



## Bruce-C

I filled out that survey a couple years ago, never got the points. Lesson learned!


----------



## me_little_me

Can you use the points on All Aboard Florida trains when they start running? :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## tim49424

Got my 250 points as I qualified for a survey......five points for each survey I didn't. It took about eight tries to be accepted. This reminds me of one of the survey companies I used to belong to. It takes patience, something I have more of now than I did then. Also, I was pretty close on my earlier guess on how much each qualifying one is worth after the initial 250.......the invite in my inbox is worth 30 points. However, I was incorrect about the processing of the points....upon completion or non-qualification, the points are immediately deposited.


----------



## Trainmans daughter

I suckered for this and got 5 points for a survey, but not the 250 points for registering.


----------



## tim49424

Trainmans daughter said:


> I suckered for this and got 5 points for a survey, but not the 250 points for registering.


When you qualify for a survey and complete it, you get the 250.


----------



## Trainmans daughter

tim49424 said:


> Trainmans daughter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suckered for this and got 5 points for a survey, but not the 250 points for registering.
> 
> 
> 
> When you qualify for a survey and complete it, you get the 250.
Click to expand...

Well, I qualified for and completed a survey......and received 5 points for the survey but not the 250 for registering. Oh well, nothing is free, right?


----------



## tim49424

Trainmans daughter said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trainmans daughter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suckered for this and got 5 points for a survey, but not the 250 points for registering.
> 
> 
> 
> When you qualify for a survey and complete it, you get the 250.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I qualified for and completed a survey......and received 5 points for the survey but not the 250 for registering. Oh well, nothing is free, right?
Click to expand...

Not sure what may have happened then....I got my 250 after six tries (not eight that I said earlier) and for each of those five failed attempts, I got 5 points for each. Plus I was able to qualify for another one worth 20 . All told, that was 295....more than I'll receive on a day trip I'm taking tomorrow to CHI.


----------



## wdscott

I concur with afigg - points appear to be related to AGR tier level. At Select Executive I was also offered 500 points.


----------



## Anderson

If I wasn't already overloaded with AGR points I'd consider it. Unfortunately, I already have more points than I want; if I could get something other than AGR points for Amtrak travel I'd take them.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

Hi Anderson,

If you have any upgrade coupons or anything unwanted you want to throw my way, we can be instant friends!

:giggle:


----------



## me_little_me

Anderson said:


> If I wasn't already overloaded with AGR points I'd consider it. Unfortunately, I already have more points than I want; if I could get something other than AGR points for Amtrak travel I'd take them.


I am more than willing to help a fellow AUer with a problem. As a favor to you and not asking any compensation from you for the favor, I'll let you provide a points bedroom round trip from GRV to NYP for me and my bride. I'll also agree to make the same offer in the future. :hi:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ditto for me Cliff!

I'll settle for a TE/SL/CS/EB/CONO/Crescent/SM trip from AUS-MIA in a Roomette! I'm not Greedy!


----------



## me_little_me

Bob Dylan said:


> Ditto for me Cliff!
> 
> I'll settle for a TE/SL/CS/EB/CONO/Crescent/SM trip from AUS-MIA in a Roomette! I'm not Greedy!


What a nasty person you are! Here, I offered to help him out for HIS BENEFIT not for a moment thinking about myself and did it just because it is always better to be the Good Samaritan. On the other hand you want to take something from him rather than to give. How can you be so low? :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## afigg

It took more than a few survey attempts, but I finally was able to complete a survey to get the 500 AGR points. I kept getting told I was not eligible or did not qualify for completing the survey after answering the initial questions. The survey that I completed was for an advertising campaign by Medstar Georgetown Transplant Institute for their kidney transplant program (as in Georgetown University Hospital in DC). I don't nor does anyone in my family needs a kidney transplant, but guess they were looking for responses from people in the DC area on their ad campaign to get people to select Medstar for kidney transplants.

Anyway, I ended up answering a lot of survey questions providing info about me to get the 500 AGR points. Not sure it was worth it, but 500 AGR points could come in handy.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I got 5 points for the survey I took and then took the option to Cancel my Account!

Don't have the interest to go through 100 of these "Surveys" aka Marketing Fishing Trips!


----------



## benale

I got the 500 points taking the initial survey and 30 or 40 for a few more. The last week or so I've gotten 5 points for each failed attempt. The points post immediately. If you have the time, it is a very slow process to get points,but it;s something. With the 100 point minimum gone, this is an alternative and it doesn't cost anything.

Speaking of points and AGR 2.0 I was in Chicago for a couple of days last week and got the urge for a short trip just to ride. Chicago to Joliet was the cheapest I cold find $11.04 R/T. Up until January 23rd that trip would have earned me 250 points. Just checked my statement. Now this trip garnered me 28 points.


----------



## tim49424

benale said:


> I got the 500 points taking the initial survey and 30 or 40 for a few more. The last week or so I've gotten 5 points for each failed attempt. The points post immediately. If you have the time, it is a very slow process to get points,but it;s something. With the 100 point minimum gone, this is an alternative and it doesn't cost anything.


I'd agree with this. If you have a lot of extra time on your hands (like I do) it's well worth it. I've qualified for over 25 surveys and earned nearly 1,200 points. Very few have the time to do this however, and finding a survey to quality for can be quite frustrating at times. I find it more rewarding than points for shopping or purchasing points because of the fact it's free. However, it's not everyone's cup of tea....and even in my case, the novelty may wear off but not likely right away because I enjoy taking surveys when I get something in return.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

I'm thinking of starting a new youtube channel that hands out loyalty points in exchange for releasing deeply personal information while dancing on camera. Any given panhandler on the side of the street would probably decline such a ridiculous offer, but I have a theory that points chasers suffer from a unique delusion that prevents them from properly analyzing basic value equations whenever points are involved. :wacko:


----------



## HARHBG

All you have to do is simply "make-up" your answers. I've done this for years but in this survey they're getting better at "catching" conflicting answers, so you just have to remember what you answered before so you don't get "kicked-out" for conflicting answers.

I actually enjoy trying to deliberately trying to skew the surveys.................."Come the Revolution", :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## tim49424

HARHBG said:


> All you have to do is simply "make-up" your answers. I've done this for years but in this survey they're getting better at "catching" conflicting answers, so you just have to remember what you answered before so you don't get "kicked-out" for conflicting answers.
> 
> I actually enjoy trying to deliberately trying to skew the surveys.................."Come the Revolution", :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


I think people get "kicked-out" for speeding through the surveys while making up the answers. If you're too fast at answering they figure you're faking your opinion......even if you're not. They also throw in trick questions to make sure you're paying attention.


----------



## benale

I happen to have a lot of time on my hands and I've been taking a survey or two every day. Not quite the same as "point runs" earning 250 points for a relatively short inexpensive round trip(I miss that 100 point minimum!),but if you have the patience and do pay attention to the questions you can rack up some decent points in a short time. Best part of all of this is the fact it is free.. 20 points here, maybe 40 points and 5 points if you don't qualify for a particular survey,but I figure they all add up and I'm sitting at home doing this. It will take a long time to accumulate enough points for a sleeper, but this is a nice alternative.


----------



## tim49424

benale said:


> I happen to have a lot of time on my hands and I've been taking a survey or two every day. Not quite the same as "point runs" earning 250 points for a relatively short inexpensive round trip(I miss that 100 point minimum!),but if you have the patience and do pay attention to the questions you can rack up some decent points in a short time. Best part of all of this is the fact it is free.. 20 points here, maybe 40 points and 5 points if you don't qualify for a particular survey,but I figure they all add up and I'm sitting at home doing this. It will take a long time to accumulate enough points for a sleeper, but this is a nice alternative.


4,670 points earned, 134 surveys completed (about 75% rejection - most of which 5 points rewarded) since February 17.


----------



## siena1965

joined points for surveys on 4-15-16 to date got 8595 in points very happy with the surveys.


----------



## dlagrua

siena1965 said:


> joined points for surveys on 4-15-16 to date got 8595 in points very happy with the surveys.


I find that hard to believe. Even if you got the max 500 points to join and then received 5 points for each survey; you would have to had to complete 1619 surveys to get that many points. My gut instinct says stay away. Why give away your AGR member number to an unknown cyber entity?


----------



## tim49424

dlagrua said:


> siena1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> joined points for surveys on 4-15-16 to date got 8595 in points very happy with the surveys.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that hard to believe. Even if you got the max 500 points to join and then received 5 points for each survey; you would have to had to complete 1619 surveys to get that many points. My gut instinct says stay away. Why give away your AGR member number to an unknown cyber entity?
Click to expand...


If you complete a survey, you earn more than five points. I've earned 6,640 since February. It's been well worth it for me.


----------



## siena1965

update u can earn 20 30 40 50 points for completing surveys its easy to do. to date now 9805. I look for surveys all day long on my phone some days I can do 7 or 8 surveys. this is a great way to build points.


----------



## benale

I accumulated enough points taking those surveys to ride Coach from Chicago to LA. Since I traded in those points I've gotten more rejections(5 points) than not and I have really cut back. Today I was offered 60 points for a 45 minute survey. Very cumbersome, but I figured 60 points is 60 points. I was livid when after completing the survey a notice came up saying "this is not the right survey for you" and I got 5 points. Why couldn't they tell me this after the first few questions?. I shot off a nasty E Mail to them fully expecting the full points. This has happened a few other times. Very frustrating, to say the least.

I


----------



## AG1

I took the "45 minute survey" which took over an hour too complete. I also got the brush off notice after answering all the questions in good faith. I now consider this a scam operation . I unsubscribed and expressed my displeasure in the "sorry to see you go" follow up survey. I have not received a reply.


----------



## tim49424

RRRick said:


> I took the "45 minute survey" which took over an hour too complete. I also got the brush off notice after answering all the questions in good faith. I now consider this a scam operation . I unsubscribed and expressed my displeasure in the "sorry to see you go" follow up survey. I have not received a reply.



If it's a scam operation as you put it, why have I earned nearly 7,000 AGR points since I signed up?


----------



## willem

I can't speak for the two people who complained about being offered points for completing a survey and then did not get points for completing the survey, but "scam" seems like a loosely applicable term to me. Perhaps "grossly incompetent" would be more accurate, but scam works. I'm happy for you if you're happy with your results, but I'm convinced that it's not worth my time to sign up for surveys.


----------



## dlagrua

There appear to be arbitrary requirements for completing each survey. You are promised 500 points for completing a survey then you abruptly get a message that say " you don't qualify for this survey" or that "data for this category is full" This happened five times in a row. Too much time wasted for the 5 point consolation prize.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yep, I tried several surveys after the 500 Point offer.Evidently I don't fit their desired Demographic Profile!

Bait and Switch IMO!!


----------



## AG1

tim49424 said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the "45 minute survey" which took over an hour too complete. I also got the brush off notice after answering all the questions in good faith. I now consider this a scam operation . I unsubscribed and expressed my displeasure in the "sorry to see you go" follow up survey. I have not received a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a scam operation as you put it, why have I earned nearly 7,000 AGR points since I signed up?
Click to expand...

If it works for you, great. I have taken and completed 6-7 surveys then been told I won't get the promised points because they have enough replies or I don't qualify. This is after they had all my answers for the survey not just qualifying questions.


----------



## siena1965

iam with tim49424. this is not a scam. I built up 10430 points so far and keep building. good luck tim49424.


----------



## benale

I don't think it's a scam either. After the 500 point introductory survey I got enough 20 to 40 point surveys to get me to 6000 points,enough for a Coach trip from Chicago to LA which I redeemed. Since then, I;ve been getting more "this is not he right survey for you" 5 points than actual points for taking the survey. My frustration was that after completing a survey that promised 60points and close to an hour completing it I got that 5 point consolation prize. This has happened to me a few other times,as well.

I think being over 65 and not of any ethnic group limits your eligibility. I'm wary of continuing with these surveys because of another chance of completing a survey and having that "this is not the right survey..." come up.. If this is a technical flaw in their operation, maybe somebody actually reads these posts and will respond and fix it.


----------



## AG1

benale said:


> I don't think it's a scam either. After the 500 point introductory survey I got enough 20 to 40 point surveys to get me to 6000 points,enough for a Coach trip from Chicago to LA which I redeemed. Since then, I;ve been getting more "this is not he right survey for you" 5 points than actual points for taking the survey. My frustration was that after completing a survey that promised 60points and close to an hour completing it I got that 5 point consolation prize. This has happened to me a few other times,as well.
> 
> I think being over 65 and not of any ethnic group limits your eligibility. I'm wary of continuing with these surveys because of another chance of completing a survey and having that "this is not the right survey..." come up.. If this is a technical flaw in their operation, maybe somebody actually reads these posts and will respond and fix it.


I am also over 65 and I believe that could be a disqualifying factor. Perhaps we could have a survey of ages too see the ages of those happy with the points for survey site and those who feel cheated out of points.


----------



## pennyk

I am 63 and have had mixed results with the surveys. I have not had the disappointing experience where I spent over 15 minutes completing a survey only to receive 5 points. There have been many times that I have received between 20 and 50 points (however, I have received 5 points more often than the greater number of points). I have not felt cheated, and I understand that my demographics are often not those sought in most of the surveys.


----------



## siena1965

I have get 5 points also half the times but I also keeping trying and I have built up 10,480 point so far. I will be going to fla in march and will need 14,000 points for a one way ticket and if I get this it will be all free. I also use the boa credit cards and will have the points from that for the trip home.I do this trip once a year and I have never paid for a trip in a roomette.


----------



## dlagrua

siena1965 said:


> I have get 5 points also half the times but I also keeping trying and I have built up 10,480 point so far. I will be going to fla in march and will need 14,000 points for a one way ticket and if I get this it will be all free. I also use the boa credit cards and will have the points from that for the trip home.I do this trip once a year and I have never paid for a trip in a roomette.


Unless you work for free the survey rewards are not free but a payment for your time. I finally successfully completed a survey today and got the 500 points. That survey took 45 minutes. I received something for my time so it was a good exchange.. Doing surveys is not a problem but if you do them and then get cut off midstream for 5 points that doesn't seem fair to me. The other thing is that you sometimes get cut off in the middle of the survey with a message "this is not the right survey for you". In summation the Survey Points Club can be good, *but only *if you can provide the information that they are looking for.

UPDATE: Message today: Sorry but there are no new surveys at this time


----------



## Dan O

I have done several. Seems like early on I got more of the 25-50 points awarded for completing a survey. Lately, mostly 5 points and sometimes after 5 or more minutes of answering questions. It almost seems that it might be better to answer questions so you won't get picked by the survey on the first page and collect your 5 points, if one could figure out how to do that. I don't bother w/ the 75 points for 30 minute survey. Too long IMO. Give me 20 points for 5 minutes because if you throw me out when it is over, I have only invested a few minutes of my time.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

If I'm caught up on everything, nothing is on TV (which is usually the case) and I'm not too tired, I'll poke around with the surveys until I get bored.


----------



## dlagrua

After trying this points for survey offer, I have not received an email invite for a survey in the past week. Either the surveys are filled to capacity or I don't give them the answers that they are looking for. Its a very erratic working service. Maybe time to move on. For those that have received 10,000 points just think that with a job you could probably earn more to buy the points easier and faster than you can to answer a .15- $1.50 survey. . I completed one survey that took 1 hour to receive 50 points; approximately a $1.60 value. Heck a janitor makes $10./hr and he can buy over 300 points with that!! We are working for the survey company for less than what a janitor works for!


----------



## Kenneth

I have earned about 500 points since July. My biggest thing would be time to complete. It always seems longer than they suggest. I have a lot of the 5 point ones, but also a number of 30, 40 & a 100 point survey.


----------



## dlagrua

Kenneth said:


> I have earned about 500 points since July. My biggest thing would be time to complete. It always seems longer than they suggest. I have a lot of the 5 point ones, but also a number of 30, 40 & a 100 point survey.


Time is money and the questions that need to be asked are how much time are you devoting to filling out those surveys and is the reward just compensation for your time? Now if you have absolutely nothing to do with your time then I guess the surveys for points works for you but I earn $60 hr when I work and that buys 1666 points, The Survey gives you maybe $1.50 worth of points for 1 hour. IMO, its not a good deal.


----------



## Bigval109

RRRick said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the "45 minute survey" which took over an hour too complete. I also got the brush off notice after answering all the questions in good faith. I now consider this a scam operation . I unsubscribed and expressed my displeasure in the "sorry to see you go" follow up survey. I have not received a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a scam operation as you put it, why have I earned nearly 7,000 AGR points since I signed up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it works for you, great. I have taken and completed 6-7 surveys then been told I won't get the promised points because they have enough replies or I don't qualify. This is after they had all my answers for the survey not just qualifying questions.
Click to expand...

I'm having a similar problem with points for survey. I have completed several long surveys and

when you get to the end of the survey it says that they have enough for that one and only gives me 5 points. While I don't consider it a scam, it's very annoying when you complete a very long one and you don't get the promised points. Most of the time they will give you the 5 points but it doesn't seem right.


----------



## jebr

I have that issue sometimes with another rewards program that I do surveys for (usually just one every couple months to keep the points from expiring.) When it happens I email the rewards survey center and they'll usually credit the points back. I do agree that the survey should not kick someone out at the end because they don't want to record the response or whatever reason they have, which is why I report when those instances happen.


----------



## dlagrua

I have concluded that unless you have absolutely nothing to do with your time the Survey Points club is just a complete waste of it. Tried it a couple of times just for giggles. You get halfway through the survey and then either you get a message "we have enough replies to this survey" or "this survey is not for you" All for maybe $1.00 worth of points or less. Right they are; their surveys are not for me. Go give the 13 cent consolation prize to someone else.


----------



## dlagrua

dlagrua said:


> I have concluded that unless you have absolutely nothing to do with your time the Survey Points club is just a complete waste of it. Tried it a couple of times just for giggles. You get halfway through the survey and then either you get a message "we have enough replies to this survey" or "this survey is not for you" All for maybe $1.00 worth of points or less. Right they are; their surveys are not for me. Go give the 13 cent consolation prize to someone else.


Another reason that this is a scam is that you get an email saying complete a survey for 50 points in ten minutes and when you open the survey it says earn 30 points in 19 minutes. Their emails are false and misleading and you often get kicked out in the middle of the survey. I am done with this nonsense. It is a complete waste of my time.


----------



## Bigval109

I think that if the computer does not like your answers , it will say this survey is not right for you. I completed the survey about Wells Fargo bank and it appears that it didn't like my answers but when I had completed it says that this survey is not right for you. Keep in mind that I have a Wells Fargo account. It had a lot of leading questions which they wanted positive feelings about the bank after they got caught charging people for unwanted accounts. I think I was denied my points because I didn't say what they wanted me to say.


----------



## iggy

Email address I received this from looked suspicious to me. It also didn't match other survey companies that I have seen or used in past. I received this email several times - deleted it on all occassions.

Your choice to fill it out or not. Don't be surprised if something negative happens when you do.

I received emails in 2017 - I realize this is a 2016 thread - just a heads up to use caution - double check when these things come in.


----------



## dlagrua

As I said before its a complete waste of time. You are promised 50 points for a 10 minute survey, then when you open the link it says 30 points for a 20 minute survey that takes 35 minutes IF you don't end up getting kicked off midway with "This survey is not right for you" and get the 13 cents worth of points. So its right for them and not for you. Latest I hear is that they are now asking for personal information. Glad that I cut them off before they wanted to do this. This _Survey Points Club_ not only a real cheap outfit, the payout is not fair for the time required.


----------



## tim49424

10,000 points earned so far.


----------



## siena1965

is survey for points working I can not get the dashbards to work does any one have a number to call thanks


----------



## tim49424

I am having trouble as well.


----------



## George K

Trouble here as well.

I've earned a *ton* of points doing surveys (I aim for 30 points a day).

All of a sudden, I can't access my account, points aren't posting despite successful completion of survey.


----------



## siena1965

2day and counting no fix yet I hope they fix this soon


----------



## tim49424

I wrote an email to the address provided and got a response. The support person asked me for a screenshot of what the problem was. Frankly, I’ve been a bit too busy to do so as of yet, so I’ll share later my results unless the problem resolves itself or somebody beats me to the punch.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## msdiatribe

tim49424 said:


> I wrote an email to the address provided and got a response. The support person asked me for a screenshot of what the problem was. Frankly, Ive been a bit too busy to do so as of yet, so Ill share later my results unless the problem resolves itself or somebody beats me to the punch.


I emailed and was told to clear my cookies and cache. Which I did and tried to sign in multiple devices with the same issues requesting my rewards number. I called two days ago and left a message as all agents were busy. Same today. Kind of irritating as I am in the middle of two decent paying product studies I cant complete now. Not to mention, it would be nice to build back the points used over the holidays.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## siena1965

its up and running again just got 20 points to my account good luck everyone.thanks to all


----------



## tim49424

siena1965 said:


> its up and running again just got 20 points to my account good luck everyone.thanks to all


Same here. I was able to log in. I didn't have time to take a survey, but soon.


----------



## George K

Interesting. Mine's working as well. It also posted points for surveys I took when I couldn't access my account.


----------



## tim49424

George K said:


> Interesting. Mine's working as well. It also posted points for surveys I took when I couldn't access my account.


How did you manage to take surveys when you couldn’t access your account?

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## George K

tim49424 said:


> George K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Mine's working as well. It also posted points for surveys I took when I couldn't access my account.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to take surveys when you couldn’t access your account?
Click to expand...

A long time ago, I had bookmarked the "take a survey" page, and that's what I was able to land on. I think I did 6 or 8 surveys worth about 250 points. However, they did *not* post to my AGR account (which I never had a problem accessing). I was unable to access the "my profile" page showing what surveys I had completed. When it got fixed, the points from those surveys posted to my AGR account, and I was able to access the "my profile" page.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tim49424

George K said:


> tim49424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Mine's working as well. It also posted points for surveys I took when I couldn't access my account.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to take surveys when you couldn’t access your account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A long time ago, I had bookmarked the "take a survey" page, and that's what I was able to land on. I think I did 6 or 8 surveys worth about 250 points. However, they did *not* post to my AGR account (which I never had a problem accessing). I was unable to access the "my profile" page showing what surveys I had completed. When it got fixed, the points from those surveys posted to my AGR account, and I was able to access the "my profile" page.
> Hope that makes sense.
Click to expand...

Makes sense but I never thought of bookmarking the actual “take a survey” page. I was trying to get on through the “my profile” page and totally locked out.....obviously not able to take any surveys during the period that the issues persisted.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## George K

Here's the *other* interesting thing:

While this issue was a problem, I couldn't do a booking on Amtrak using points. I got a cryptic message telling me something like "Points redemption is not available. Please call an agent at (phone number)."

That seems to have been resolved as well. No problems looking at booking using points for the last 2 days.


----------



## tim49424

Strange. I’m glad the AGR issue is resolved as soon I’m going to need to research a points trip.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## daybeers

So are these surveys worth doing?


----------



## tim49424

daybeers said:


> So are these surveys worth doing?


That’s a decision you have to make for yourself. Some, like me, think so. Others don’t. It’s up to you.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## George K

daybeers said:


> So are these surveys worth doing?


I'm retired, and have plenty of time on my hands. To sit at my computer and spend 20-30 minutes in exchange for 30 points or so is certainly worth it. I try to get 30 points per day. That's 900 a month. Adds up quickly. I've garnered north of 21K points in a year and a half.


----------



## siena1965

I think so 2yrs and 47,305 points so far


----------



## George K

siena1965 said:


> I think so 2yrs and 47,305 points so far


----------



## daybeers

Well I've decided to try doing some of these surveys. I signed up, but I'm still waiting on the activation email to come through.


----------



## tim49424

daybeers said:


> Well I've decided to try doing some of these surveys. I signed up, but I'm still waiting on the activation email to come through.


It takes a lot of patience and persistence.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## daybeers

tim49424 said:


> daybeers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've decided to try doing some of these surveys. I signed up, but I'm still waiting on the activation email to come through.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a lot of patience and persistence.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum
Click to expand...

Yeah honestly, I eventually got the email and created my account. I then tried to take a survey for maybe 15 minutes, but each time it said I wasn't for me. I've concluded it was probably my use of a VPN, and because I'm not giving them my actual information, haha no way! So, I closed my account and that was that. Maybe I'll miss out on a few points, but I'd rather keep my personal information private.


----------



## flitcraft

If you're worried about giving surveys your private information, but you don't feel right about just making things up, just adapt your personal information in small but insignificant ways. I change my age slightly, use a zipcode from down the road, etc. That way my demographic information is accurate--and I'm not misleading the surveyor--but it couldn't lead someone to my actual identity.

Incidentally, I haven't signed up for this particular survey platform, but I do use e rewards. I bank points there to keep my points and miles from expiring from hotel chains, airlines, etc.


----------



## tim49424

15,000


----------



## siena1965

tim49424 said:


> 15,000


Is anyone having trouble with the site today


----------



## tim49424

siena1965 said:


> Is anyone having trouble with the site today



No problems here.


----------



## piedpiper

George K said:


> I'm retired, and have plenty of time on my hands. To sit at my computer and spend 20-30 minutes in exchange for 30 points or so is certainly worth it. I try to get 30 points per day. That's 900 a month. Adds up quickly. I've garnered north of 21K points in a year and a half.
> 
> View attachment 7917


You don't even have to wait for an email request, just go to 'survey points club' home page and click on find survey.


----------



## lbrandon

Thanks! I didn’t know Amtrak had a survey site. I already juggle between a few others depending on what points I need for my next trip. I’ll add this to my list!


----------



## redbug119

Most of time I get thru what I think is the survey then they tell me they already have enough of my demographic. The surveys for Southwest are the same. Now I don’t even bother most of the time.


----------



## Mr2nr

Where is the link for the surveys?


----------



## Bearabull

could somebody message me the link to doing surveys?


----------



## tim49424

https://www.surveypointsclub.com/


----------



## TinCan782

Top of the list ...
https://www.amtrak.com/guestrewards/ways-to-earn/retail-specialty-partners.html


----------



## siena1965

100,150 points so far i think that petty good


----------



## piedpiper

UP TO 5600 POINTS ad climbing


----------



## troo troo tcrane

Does earning points for surveys count as "qualifying activity"? Even if one is deemed "not right for the survey so you only earn 5 points"?


----------



## piedpiper

troo troo tcrane said:


> Does earning points for surveys count as "qualifying activity"? Even if one is deemed "not right for the survey so you only earn 5 points"?


It appears to be.


----------



## siena1965

yes it count dont giveup all though points will keep u active


----------



## tim49424

20,000!


----------

